

Google Instant is Trying to Kill Me - jdietrich
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/sep/13/charlie-brooker-google-instant

======
retube
"It's like trying to order from a waiter who keeps finishing your sentences
while ramming spoonfuls of what he thinks you want directly into your mouth"

I love CB.

